# Dell inspiron will not start up



## altaf (Oct 26, 2006)

I push the power button on it lights up, and i can hear the fan running but all i have is a blank screen and neither the dell boot nor windows xp will startup, i have tried removing the battery and holding down the power button for a minute and then just using a/c power to start up, but it will not work can anyone help, thanks.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome to TSF, altaf,

Try booting to floppy or cd-rom if one of those is your first boot device.

Hook up an external monitor to see if it's _not booting_ or _doesn't have video_. 

Install the hard drive as a slave in a desktop using a  Notebook drive adapter to test the hard drive using the drive manufacturer’s utilities


----------



## altaf (Oct 26, 2006)

thank you for your reply

i have tried the other two options, however i do not know how to take out the hard drive from my laptop. i have a dell inspiron 6000, everything is just dead when i turn on its light is on, but the bios screen doesn't even come up it is just a black scn.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

If you know where the memory chips are, I would try reseating them. Remove the battery and AC power when doing this.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

If reseating memory doesn't bring any joy:

notebook_drive_removal.


----------



## suonimo (Jul 4, 2009)

I came across this same issue with my 5125. reading through countless pages and following Dells instructions didn't yield any good result. What finally solved my issues was to disconnect the power cord, take out the battery, remove the center underside panel, allowing access to Ram memory - and for some reason, taking the 2gb RAM card in slot 1, and moving it to slot 2, I was able to boot up, and test my system, finding that the computer had an error, and was unable to come out of hibernation. I had guessed this was the issue, but didn't want to really open the computer up like others had in previous posts, seeing that I was still under warranty. I was able to place the remaining 1gb RAM card in slot 1 - So essentially I just swapped the positions of both RAM cards - and since then the computer has had no issues. I made sure the hibernation feature was turned off from all power modes to prevent this in the future. Hope this helps someone out there.. Just remember, these are Dells: there will be more problems to come. Good luck




"Dell tech support:

First verify the brick (power supply) is getting power (green light is on)

1. unplug the AC power and remove the battery, hold down the power key for 10 secs, plug AC back in and try to start the computer (didn't work)
2. remove AC plug, hold down power key for 5 secs (to discharge), remove screw from bottom of laptop labeled M (memory), remove all memory cards, plug in AC, and try to start (checks for bad memory - didn't work)
3. remove AC plug, hold down power key for 5 secs, re-insert 1 memory card, plug in AC and try to start (didn't work)
4. if there are 2 cards, repeat process with other card (didn't work)
5. remove CD/DVD drive - loosen the screw labeled O (optical) on the bottom of the laptop, inside memory bay is a black plastic tab, push the tab towards the CD/DVD drive to release the drive, plug AC back in, try to start (checks for problem with optical drive - my DVD drive would not come out - didn't get this resolved)
6. remove AC plug, hold down power key for 5 secs, re-insert all memory cards and cover, optical drive, and screws
7. remove 2 screws (unlabeled) securing hard drive (next to CD/DVD drive; also secures the PCMCIA card slot if there is one - all one unit) from bottom of laptop, and remove hard drive, plug AC back in, try to start (checks for problem with hard drive - didn't work)
8. diagnosis - bad mother board


----------

